# burning Windows compatible bootable CD's



## ropers (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi all,

I have a bootable (Wintel) PC CD. 
I would like to do the following:

- image the CD on my Mac.
- make some changes to the image (substitute some folders).
- burn the thing again so it's PC bootable again.

I would preferably do this without purchasing extra software. I have not been able to do this so far. (Not sure if it can be done on the Mac.)

I have tried imaging the CD with Disk Copy and then edited it, but regardless of what I do, the CD subsequently only burns as a 'Mac OS Extended' format CD, which is not even readable on your average default Windows system, never mind booting from it.

I am fairly sure this can be done on a PC, but that's not the point. There's a bit of a point to proove that I can 'do it all on my Mac'.

Any ideas very warmly welcomed.

cheers,
ropers


----------



## profx (Apr 17, 2003)

sorry but... TOAST!!


----------



## ropers (Apr 17, 2003)

Sorry, forgot to mention: using Mac OS X 10.2.5.

Does anyone have any more ideas besides using Toast?


----------



## sNYperfYre (Apr 23, 2003)

I think I tried to do the same thing, but the only thing available were some UNIX utilities.  I don't know the command line well so I unfortunaltely didn't pay attention to the title and all.

But you can do it, you have to start buring at a specific address call the El-torrito specification for bootable CD's.  Acutally if you have Roxio Easy CD Creator for windows, that has the address that you need to start burning to.  I would do a google search on it, or go to some UNIX boards and ask.


----------



## tosk (Apr 30, 2003)

That's interesting.

I use Disk Copy all the time (nevermind why  ) and it never burns anything as Mac OS Extended. It ALWAYS burns as an ISO9660 with Joliet extensions.

Hmm...


----------



## ropers (Apr 30, 2003)

tosk: 
I know it's asking a lot, but is there any chance you could you possibly do a step by step description of exactly how you image and burn CD's? (Preferably giving relevant Preferences settings as well?)

Thanks a million.
ropers


----------



## cabbage (Apr 30, 2003)

NTI just came out with a new product to compete with Toast called DragonBurn.  I think the demo allows you to burn 10 discs.  It doesn't cap the CD at 100mb like some demos, you can fill up the whole CD

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/7502

And there is also another CD burning app in beta 2 called Firestarter

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/11417


----------



## tosk (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ropers _
> *tosk:
> I know it's asking a lot, but is there any chance you could you possibly do a step by step description of exactly how you image and burn CD's? (Preferably giving relevant Preferences settings as well?)
> 
> ...



ropers: All I did was go into Disk Copy, goto File | New | Image from Device and then selected the drive and off it went. To burn it I went back into Disk Copy, and went to File | Burn Image.

All my System Preferences are out-of-the-box.

Hope this helps some.


----------

